# Star Wars The Old Republic Clubhouse



## bokou (Mar 29, 2011)

_Had a couple people interested in a SWTOR clubhouse but apparently the "techpowerup related discussion" wasn't a place to ask about clubhouses and my thread was closed before I could ask where an appropriate place to request one or gauge interest would be. I would've asked here but there was nothing but official clubhouse threads already here. My apologies if this is again the wrong place to discuss it... MODS: If I post in the wrong section, please direct me to the proper section, don't tell me to go do it if I'm asking questions about it._






*PREORDER NOW!*
http://www.swtor.com/preorder

*Game Dates*
Game Revealed Date: October 2008
Game Release Date: Between 31st March and 31st December 2011
Game Testing Started: 9th July 2010
Beta Testing: Not Started (they don't call it beta testing yet, just game testing)

Nailezs has started forming a guild for when the game launches. If you'd like to join up see this thread.


*Resources and Links*
What we know about SWTOR so far - SWTOR.com
SWTOR.com Video Trailers - SWTOR.com
Planets - SWTOR.com
Classes - SWTOR.com



*Videos and Pictures*
Cinematic Trailer: E3 2010 - Youtube
Republic Troopers Trailer - Youtube
PAX East 2011: Taral V Walkthrough - Youtube
Character Progression - Jedi Knight - Youtube
Fate of the Galaxy Trailer - SWTOR.com


*Types of Servers*
PvE - Standard play style and rule set. Focus on PvE servers will be experiencing the story and working with friends against NPCs
PvP - Slightly different rule set than PvE. Players may be attacked by other players of the opposing faction in many areas of the game world.
RP - Same rules as the standard PvE realms but for players who enjoy acting out their in-game characters and like-minded people.


*Classes*
*Republic*
Jedi Knight - Melee DPS or Tank
Jedi Consular - Burst Melee DPS, Ranged DPS or Healer
Smuggler - Ranged DPS, Burst Ranged DPS or Healer
Trooper - Ranged DPS, Ranged Tank or Healer

*Sith*
Sith Warrior - Melee DPS or Tank
Sith Inquisitor - Burst Melee DPS, Ranged DPS or Healer
Imperial Agent - Ranged DPS, Burst Ranged DPS or Healer
Bounty Hunter - Ranged DPS, Ranged Tank or Healer

*General Information and knowledge*

Level 50 is the current max level.
All classes with acesoling abilities are completely viable as primary healers in TOR
Each class will have an "advanced class" that you currently choose at level 10
You won't receive your personal ship or pick an advanced class on your origin world
At each new level gained you can purchase a new skill or improve on those you already have
Current in-game stats are Cunning, Presence, Willpower, Strength, Agility, Accuracy, Absorb Percentage (Armor Value) and Armor Rating
More coming very soon...

*Clubhouse Members*
bokou
digibucc
Nailezs
bbmarley
BondExtreme
Virus-j
Sinzia
jasper1605
lemode
kast
human_error
f22a4bandit
catnipkiller


-------------------------------------

Below is a zip file of avatars from the SWTOR fansite kit if anyone wants to use them as their avatar here. There's also a couple of individual gif's so you can see what kind of avatars they are before you DL them


----------



## digibucc (Mar 29, 2011)

afaik you just start the thread,  just make sure to maintain it.

i'm in.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 29, 2011)

boobies..errr.. wait, im in.

i made this thread awhile back for guilds but there was no interest
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141937


----------



## bokou (Mar 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> afaik you just start the thread,  just make sure to maintain it.
> 
> i'm in.



yeah I'll make sure to keep it updated with some current info. what else do I need to put in the top of the thread? Everyone's name that responds to this?


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 29, 2011)

that would be beneficial but time consuming...hence why i did not volunteer to be a "mod" or anything. i'll settle for a respected member of the club lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2011)

bokou said:


> MODS: If I post in the wrong section, please direct me to the proper section, don't tell me to go do it if I'm asking questions about it.



technically i told you to go do it not the mods 

But ill keep an eye on this thread for any news and info on the game, debating if I wanna delve into another mmo


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah but erocker was not helpful to him at all either.


----------



## bokou (Mar 29, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> boobies..errr.. wait, im in.
> 
> i made this thread awhile back for guilds but there was no interest
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141937



want me to add this link to the top? I see the same that provided useless insight/help in my thread also provided it in yours


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 29, 2011)

we could probably ask one of the mods to merge the threads but seeing as how the might overlap...but then again they might not. i can see it getting confusing having guilds incorporated into the club house...yeah just add the link at the top


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Been keeping my eye on this, but some things have disappointed me. We will see how it turns out, I maybe will be in. I havent checked in much on this recently and I am really surprised to see Consulars and Inquisitors also labeled as Melee Burst DPS, interesting.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 29, 2011)

do want


----------



## bokou (Mar 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been keeping my eye on this, but some things have disappointed me. We will see how it turns out, I maybe will be in. I havent checked in much on this recently and I am really surprised to see Consulars and Inquisitors also labeled as Melee Burst DPS, interesting.



They're very much a burst melee class based around light sabers. Each class will also have "advanced classes" that you choose at level 10.

Advanced classes are full class systems within themselves, containing three respecialisable talent trees. Each advanced class can perform multiple roles at once.

Jedi Consular for instance has Shadow and Sage to choose. Shadow focuses on double bladed sabers, stealth, and burst melee dps. Sage on the other hand focuses more on single sabers, telekinesis, healing, ranged control, etc. It's easy to see how similar the classes are but how different they are as well.

There's currently a lot of discussion centered around whether or not we should be able to choose to switch AC's or not later on down the road. I personally don't really care either way because with the talent trees in each AC you'll be able to play each one several different ways.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in!  I want my Inquisitor! xD

I also thought it was 'interesting' to see the consular and inquisitor as melee. 
What really got me was how so many classes have the ability to heal. Bounty Hunter? Trooper? LMAO XD They know what they are doing though. The developers know the lore a lot more than we do so..


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 30, 2011)

Could i Join the Clubhouse please ? I got to do Testing of this game in December and loved the game and may just subscribe when it's out : )


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 30, 2011)

http://massively.joystiq.com/2011/03/29/swtor-tours-london-ok-maybe-not-tours-more-like-shows-up/

people in london can go play april 5th!


----------



## bokou (Mar 30, 2011)

Indeed!! the list is already full too which is unfortunate and you live in that area lol


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 30, 2011)

holy crap dude, OP looks awesome. massive props to you.


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 30, 2011)

between TOR,  portal, duke nukem, and BF3...


I will grow into my chair


----------



## bokou (Mar 30, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> holy crap dude, OP looks awesome. massive props to you.



Thanks! 

There's really pages and pages of information on pvp, crafting, flash points, and more and a books worth that isn't publicly released yet that can't go up. I'm wading through it on and off when I get bored trying to decide what's big-picture and important enough to put in the summary. 

It'd be like going through the information about wow and trying to write down just the important stuff


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 30, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been waiting for this game for a LOOOOOONG time.  Too bad it'll come out right as I start med school  

I'll still get it though


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 30, 2011)

I took a Load of Screenshots for this game while i was in the game testing.......Lol, Wish i could put them up but i think they would have my head if thy saw them.

I miss my Sith Assassin : ( got to level 32 with him. Could not stop playing the game.


----------



## bokou (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah there's a 99% chance that your account would be banned and you'd have to assume a phony name and email address just to be able to play it when it comes out. The game is much different now than it was in December so let people watch the videos I linked up at the top to get a taste of the graphics


----------



## bokou (Mar 30, 2011)

Only adding people that say "add me" or "count me in" and not people who express excitement to play the game since there are millions of people excited about playing it and only a handful who are all "hellz yeah tpu clubhouse!" lol.


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 30, 2011)

Graphics Diddn't really look Different to me on those Vids, But that's just me.

I did notice they made the skill bar bigger which is good, I wouldn't even dream of posting those pictures i got any where. Most of the screen shots's i took where for Bug Reporting anyway.
One thing i loved was the PVP, Best thing in the game i thought.

Not 100% Sure if i will Join it yet, Depends on what the game turns out like once it's Finished. But would like to keep up to date with news Etc


----------



## bokou (Mar 30, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Graphics Diddn't really look Different to me on those Vids, But that's just me.
> 
> I did notice they made the skill bar bigger which is good, I wouldn't even dream of posting those pictures i got any where. Most of the screen shots's i took where for Bug Reporting anyway.
> One thing i loved was the PVP, Best thing in the game i thought.
> ...



yeah they've said PvP won't be the focus of the game but they're definitely working on making it a good system because they know how much % of people play games based on their pvp. I know several of my friends will be hardcore pvp and will only want to play on pvp servers as well.

I want to say the people that did the pvp system for warhammer were brought on board to help with the pvp system and warzones in SWTOR. Don't quote me on that until I can get a reliable source. I'll check the swtor forums but they were down this morning for maintenance


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2011)

bokou said:


> Only adding people that say "add me" or "count me in" and not people who express excitement to play the game since there are millions of people excited about playing it and only a handful who are all "hellz yeah tpu clubhouse!" lol.



in that case...

ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and count me in.


----------



## lemode (Mar 30, 2011)

I’m in!

I know I will have 1 ranged DPS toon whether that be Trooper/Bounty Hunter or a Smuggler/Imperial Assassin. And one melee DPS char only between the Consular Shadow and Jedi Sentinel I will have to wait and see what Shadow is like. I am one who knows the value of support in PvP and would roll something I could use to heal since so many (almost everyone) who PvP in MMOs only wants to DPS. Since every class can heal basically, that will make me happy to help.


----------



## Kast (Mar 30, 2011)

Im in


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 31, 2011)

bokou said:


> There's really pages and pages of information on pvp, crafting, flash points, and more and a books worth that isn't publicly released yet that can't go up. I'm wading through it on and off when I get bored trying to decide what's big-picture and important enough to put in the summary.



Where are these pages and pages of information? I want to read!!! 
PM them to me if you have to


----------



## bokou (Mar 31, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Where are these pages and pages of information? I want to read!!!
> PM them to me if you have to



Under Resources and Links - the link "what we know about swtor so far"


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 31, 2011)

bokou said:


> Under Resources and Links - the link "what we know about swtor so far"



OH MY... WOW!

Holy hell..., this is a lot of information! It's cool too, knowing that this is all official, being on the swtor forums.

Thank you so much!


----------



## bokou (Mar 31, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> OH MY... WOW!
> 
> Holy hell..., this is a lot of information! It's cool too, knowing that this is all official, being on the swtor forums.
> 
> Thank you so much!



yeah - some of it has been changed slightly but hasn't been officially confirmed or denied... so certain things you should take with a grain of salt if you see it and think "what?! They're not gonna have XXXXXX or YYYYYY and they're doing ZZZZZZZ???!" because it may or may not be that way currently or at release. Everything that you get stoked about and excited about though is definitely still in the game and is confirmed by forum mods. They support that thread and will comment on questions from time to time to clarify things, make sure certain things aren't released, etc.


----------



## lemode (Mar 31, 2011)

If you follow their twitter or are a fan on facebook, you can get regular updates almost every Friday. They typically unveil new information/videos/what-have-yous on Fridays.

Disclaimer only do this if you want to be teased till it’s released 

2 fridays ago (even though I knew before) they showed mounts...speeder bikes...perfect F'n mounts! lawl.


----------



## bokou (Apr 1, 2011)

lemode said:


> If you follow their twitter or are a fan on facebook, you can get regular updates almost every Friday. They typically unveil new information/videos/what-have-yous on Fridays.
> 
> Disclaimer only do this if you want to be teased till it’s released
> 
> 2 fridays ago (even though I knew before) they showed mounts...speeder bikes...perfect F'n mounts! lawl.



yeah I think we all saw speeder bike mounts coming


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone saw their April fools joke? *Shyriiwook Localization* 

At first I bought it but then realized when I read it, it was April fools day. 

http://www.swtor.com/news/news-article/20110401


----------



## bokou (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha I did see that and honestly I totally believed it until I saw the action bars at the bottom covered in wookie fur lol


----------



## whitrzac (May 3, 2011)

is it here yet????


----------



## BondExtreme (May 12, 2011)

So it's been confirmed that you can gain XP and level by PvP. =D 
Yay!


----------



## whitrzac (May 15, 2011)

http://www.justin.tv/archive/archive_popout?id=285836649


yes, it is 1:30:58 long...


----------



## BondExtreme (Jun 5, 2011)

*UPDATE*

Ok so time for an update on this thread... I'm surprised this is still buried even when E3 is tomorrow!!! BioWare will be revealing A LOT at E3!

Here is what they will be revealing and talking more about.

Cinematic storylines, heroic combat, companion characters, personal starships, space battles, planets, vehicles/mounts, galactic trade network, social hubs, crew skills, flashpoints, PvP Warzones, raids, and a brand new cinematic trailer from Blur is confirmed!

E3 Trailer

SWTOR E3 2011 From Official Site

New Raids and Story Interview


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would trade them revealing all of that for a simple release date.


----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I would trade them revealing all of that for a simple release date.



+1. I don't care about all that other stuff as I'll try it anyway, but I want a date!


----------



## whitrzac (Jun 5, 2011)

+1 I will buy the game anyway.... I just want to know when....:shadedshu


----------



## BondExtreme (Jun 6, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I would trade them revealing all of that for a simple release date.



Yes! I want it so bad! xD


----------



## Nailezs (Jun 6, 2011)

have you all seen this video? i about shit my pants! if this is what the graphics in the game are going to look like then i will shit my pants!

http://www.swtor.com/media/trailers/return?sourceid=eag3006


----------



## Nailezs (Jul 21, 2011)

im sad that noone has posted here in, like, a long time. just wanted to say that i grabbed the pre-order of the collector edition just now. yes, i am crazy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> have you all seen this video? i about shit my pants! if this is what the graphics in the game are going to look like then i will shit my pants!
> 
> http://www.swtor.com/media/trailers/return?sourceid=eag3006



CGI, not even close to ingame.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 22, 2011)

Pre-ordering is available now aswell.


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 24, 2011)

A lot of knows they gave away at Comic-Con!!!
Check out this vid I edited together from day one at Comic-Con. They reveal some interesting info.


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2011)

I should join the clubhouse since I've been on the Bioware forums for TOR for years.

Ordered my CE within a couple hours of preorders going up. Can't wait until October.


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 24, 2011)

Whats in October? lol
They're saying Holiday 2011.


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Whats in October? lol
> They're saying Holiday 2011.



Holiday season is Q4 (Oct>Dec). Stress testing is in September and if all goes well they can jump into headstart shortly afterwards. My guess would be October as long as their September testing goes well (which it should - they've already done small scale stress testing).


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 24, 2011)

You are correct but most of the time whenever a movie or game is slated for 'Holiday', it means the last month of the year. And since they didn't specifically say Q4 yet they said Holiday 2011, I am for sure guessing sometime in December. Hey don't get me wrong though. I would want it to come out tomorrow if it could happen. =D


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 24, 2011)

I have to admit that I'm kinda geeked for this game. I really hope the CE is limited because I'm not ashamed to say that I've bought 6 copies of the CE and can't decide if I want to get a deluxe and sell all 6, or just keep 1 of them for myself. I really liked the first two games, and trust Bioware to make a good game so I'm sold on this being a quality title. Also have you all seen this? I'm almost certainly going to pick up the mouse and keyboard. I can probably get a better headset for cheaper, but that keybard is SO sexy. What I like most about it is that outside of Star Wars it just looks like a really sleek keybard, so it only gives off a medium nerd alert signal.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is indeed a very good looking keyboard! Holy smokes on the $200 pricepoint though   As soon as I move into my new place I'll be pre-ordering this for sure.  

Are any stores doing any promotions for it?


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 24, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> That is indeed a very good looking keyboard! Holy smokes.  As soon as I move into my new place I'll be pre-ordering this for sure.
> 
> Are any stores doing any promotions for it?



Not as of yet. It's barely been announced and it's slated to release alongside the game.


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love to get the mouse pad as I am still unfortunately using the WoW Cataclysm one as I foolishly bought their CE... I'm getting the Old Republic CE though =D


----------



## lemode (Jul 24, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> I would love to get the mouse pad as I am still unfortunately using the WoW Cataclysm one as I foolishly bought their CE... I'm getting the Old Republic CE though =D



I was up @ 12:05 am when the pre orders went live on Thursday. I got myself a physical CE from Origin.

I ordered a normal digital version as well on an alt Origin account. I will be rolling republic from launch but after I see what Empire classes do well @ end game PvP. I will roll one of them. I’m sure that will inevitably be the imperial agent.

I was in beta (about all I can say on a public forum) and this game is by far one of the best MMOs I’ve played in the last 10 years.

Can't wait to get my hands on one of the Razer Naga's SWTOR editions!


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2011)

lemode said:


> I was up @ 12:05 am when the pre orders went live on Thursday. I got myself a physical CE from Origin.
> 
> I ordered a normal digital version as well on an alt Origin account. I will be rolling republic from launch but after I see what Empire classes do well @ end game PvP. I will roll one of them. I’m sure that will inevitably be the imperial agent.
> 
> ...



I hate you.  

This is the first game in ages I'm excited about. And hopefully me and my sister will play together, would be quite awesome.


----------



## lemode (Jul 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> I hate you.
> 
> This is the first game in ages I'm excited about. And hopefully me and my sister will play together, would be quite awesome.



Don't be h8'n!

Starting in September, BW is going to be doing mass stress testing like every weekend (if things go according to plan). As long as you’re signed up to test, I am sure that there’s a HUGE chance that you will get in. I can’t fonfirm or deny this but if you purchased the CE over one of the lesser versions, I have a feeling that will fuel their decision to include you in the weekend testing as well.


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2011)

lemode said:


> Don't be h8'n!
> 
> Starting in September, BW is going to be doing mass stress testing like every weekend (if things go according to plan). As long as you’re signed up to test, I am sure that there’s a HUGE chance that you will get in. I can’t fonfirm or deny this but if you purchased the CE over one of the lesser versions, I have a feeling that will fuel their decision to include you in the weekend testing as well.



Bioware have said that preorder status has no impact on being selected for testing at all. Chances aren't that massive of being selected either - there are over 1.5million people registered for testing and for stress testing they only need a couple of servers full,  which is nowhere near 1.5 million users. 

Thinking about it since they're only allowing 500,000 preorders for release they won't need any more than 500,000 testers at the most (to simulate launch numbers) which makes the best odds we can expect at 1 in 3. I wouldn't expect them simulating launch numbers though - they just need to cap a couple of servers (maybe one in each data centre so that'll be 4 or 5) to get good stats on how the servers perform under stress.


----------



## lemode (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah what companies tell media outlets and what usually goes on are ALWAYS exactly what happens


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Toss me on the list, looks like it has seen some more polish. I still have my doubts, but now I just got to pick a faction. Probably will be rolling Empire though, BH or Sith Warrior will probably be my main. Was thinking about changing my avatar as this was for the American Clubhouse, but if I roll BH, it might just stay


----------



## lemode (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Toss me on the list, looks like it has seen some more polish. I still have my doubts, but now I just got to pick a faction. Probably will be rolling Empire though, BH or Sith Warrior will probably be my main. Was thinking about changing my avatar as this was for the American Clubhouse, but if I roll BH, it might just stay



in spite of you, i'm rolling a trooper! let my avatar remind you of this fact every day!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

lemode said:


> in spite of you, i'm rolling a trooper! let my avatar remind you of this fact every day!



Troopers do look sexy as well, its one of the reason I almost want to play goody two shoes side. But I like the theme of empire, and after watching the BH trailer I am sold (though the Trooper trailer was just as good  )


----------



## lemode (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Troopers do look sexy as well, its one of the reason I almost want to play goody two shoes side. But I like the theme of empire, and after watching the BH trailer I am sold (though the Trooper trailer was just as good  )



Regardless of which one you play you will have fun with either.

Prolly will end up rolling a trooper then Agent for PvP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

lemode said:


> Regardless of which one you play you will have fun with either.
> 
> Prolly will end up rolling a trooper then Agent for PvP.



I would like to play both sides, but I've tried doing thats at the sametime before, just isn't for me.


----------



## lemode (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would like to play both sides, but I've tried doing thats at the sametime before, just isn't for me.



I’m the opposite! I need one on each side on the same server so I can kill nubtards on both sides!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

lemode said:


> I’m the opposite! I need one on each side on the same server so I can kill nubtards on both sides!



If it's on the same server it's not bad. But any game I ever played, if you are on a PvP server you cannot play both factions on the same account (though I see you bought 2 games). WoW changed it so you can, but I haven't ever tried it. I have played a ton on both factions anyways.


----------



## lemode (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If it's on the same server it's not bad. But any game I ever played, if you are on a PvP server you cannot play both factions on the same account (though I see you bought 2 games). WoW changed it so you can, but I haven't ever tried it. I have played a ton on both factions anyways.



yeah after you n i talked the other night i pre ordered a basic digital copy so i could ensure i could play on the same server no matter what!


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 25, 2011)

BioWare already confirmed that you can play different faction characters on the same server.


----------



## lemode (Jul 25, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> BioWare already confirmed that you can play different faction characters on the same server.



well i'll put my republic toons on 1 accct and my empire toons on the other


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha! Lemode, weren't you also in my Cataclysm official thread way back? Bahaha. Good to see you getting away from WoW and switching to TOR with us =D


----------



## human_error (Jul 25, 2011)

lemode said:


> Yeah what companies tell media outlets and what usually goes on are ALWAYS exactly what happens




Why would they lie about it? They would get more sales if it meant people would get into betas.  This time I believe them when they say it doesn't effect your chances at all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> BioWare already confirmed that you can play different faction characters on the same server.



I'm not saying that isn't possible. But did they mention for what server type? For PvE it's a given, if they specifically said PvP, thats kinda nice.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 25, 2011)

After doing some research on the Razer Naga (the SWTOR mouse is just a re-skinned version of it) I'm suddenly a bit less hyped for the keyboard. Apparently this thing has *68 fully programmable* hot keys.

12 on the left side number pad
2 on the left side near the left click mouse button
3 from left, right, middle button mouse wheel.
= 17

However holding CTRL toggles to another layout, Shift to another, and CTRL + Shift to another, and any of those can be macros. With that kind of functionality I wonder how much the KB really brings to the table. I've got all of everything I need right on my thumb + a regular KB.

_(I'll still probably get it though)_


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally that System Scan Thingamajig worked and now I'm all signed up! Maybe I should overclock the CPU and update it though.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 25, 2011)

Frick said:


> Finally that System Scan Thingamajig worked and now I'm all signed up! Maybe I should overclock the CPU and update it though.



I hear those things aren't very reliable, but looking at your specs I don't see why you'd have a problem.

On another note I have to admit that I don't know shit about the game format. I just saw Bioware + Star Wars + TOR+ MMO and that = buy. The first two games were fantastic (second one played better, the story and dialogue of the first was superior), so that's pretty much all I know, and that's from over 5 years ago. The amount of info on this game is so overwhelming that I feel like I'd still be learning about it up until when the game drops.


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> I hear those things aren't very reliable, but looking at your specs I don't see why you'd have a problem.
> 
> On another note I have to admit that I don't know shit about the game format. I just saw Bioware + Star Wars + TOR+ MMO and that = buy. The first two games were fantastic (second one played better, the story and dialogue of the first was superior), so that's pretty much all I know, and that's from over 5 years ago. The amount of info on this game is so overwhelming that I feel like I'd still be learning about it up until when the game drops.



Sadly you have to scan your computer before you can sign up for beta play. 

And I think you've got it the wrong way with the Kotor games. The second one is so riddled with game ending bugs and cut content it's silly, but it has superior story and dialogue


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 25, 2011)

Not at all. The first one was fucking hilarious. Funniest game I've ever played. The darkside responses were so fucking wacky, and the conversation with the old man with the Jedi he knew with "the force swirling around" him was fantastic.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 25, 2011)

Part of me is excited to see an MMO with some real publisher\developer backing, but part of me thinks this is just going to be WoW In Space, or a remake of Tabula Rasa set in the Star Wars universe.  I'm not sure I will get this until I know a lot of friends who play, and am certain it is worth the investment.


----------



## bokou (Jul 25, 2011)

sorry for being absent for a while, been moving and such IRL.

If you want to join up in the OP just mention it in your post or shoot me a PM and I'll add you to it. You saying you're excited to play doesn't mean I'll put you up there b/c there's hundreds of thousands of people excited to play it


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Not at all. The first one was fucking hilarious. Funniest game I've ever played. The darkside responses were so fucking wacky, and the conversation with the old man with the Jedi he knew with "the force swirling around" him was fantastic.



I think you're the only person I've met who feels that way. The general consensus is that the first one is more playable but the second one has more depth and better story telling.

's all good of course.


----------



## BondExtreme (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok so when you scan your computer for the beta testing this is what comes up for my GPU....
*ATI display adapter (0x6899)*
Wtf is that? Can BioWare tell that I am using an ATI 5850 with that crazy title?

I am asking because BioWare actually confirmed that they don't bring people in the beta with god awful computers that they know can't run the game...

My computer can easily run the game but I don't want BioWare to think that I am using a crappy GPU with that weird title the scan gave me...


----------



## lemode (Aug 5, 2011)

so who all has pre ordered?


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 6, 2011)

lemode said:


> so who all has pre ordered?



Pre ordered collectors first day it was announced =D


----------



## lemode (Aug 6, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Pre ordered collectors first day it was announced =D



i was up @ 12:15 am to pre order July 21st. I got myself a CE from Origin and a Digital Standard. I will have republic on 1 acct and empire on anohter...should i choose to sell them later.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't yet, I most likely will grab the CE when I get enough energy to go up to Gamestop, I think I have $100 sitting up there from a game I didn't pick up, just hoping they sold it


----------



## lemode (Aug 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't yet, I most likely will grab the CE when I get enough energy to go up to Gamestop, I think I have $100 sitting up there from a game I didn't pick up, just hoping they sold it



lol it will still be in the system. you have that as credit till you actually decide to purchase. so you're golden!


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't yet, I most likely will grab the CE when I get enough energy to go up to Gamestop, I think I have $100 sitting up there from a game I didn't pick up, just hoping they sold it



Eh... Just hurry up since EA confirmed that all pre orders, especially the CE are all very limited right now. Evidently, SWTOR sets a new record for EA's pre order history. This game has more pre orders then Battlefield 3! FTW!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Eh... Just hurry up since EA confirmed that all pre orders, especially the CE are all very limited right now. Evidently, SWTOR sets a new record for EA's pre order history. This game has more pre orders then Battlefield 3! FTW!



Huh, didn't know it set records, but yeah I would expect an MMO to beat a FPS, especially since so many noobs play FPS on console now days :/


----------



## human_error (Aug 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Huh, didn't know it set records, but yeah I would expect an MMO to beat a FPS, especially since so many noobs play FPS on console now days :/



It beat combined preorders across PC and consoles for Battlefield 3, which is quite impressive. I do think that the delays have helped contribute to the demand though, as people have been waiting a loong time for this and so snapped up the preorders quickly (not saying that it doesn't deserve the preorders, only that the hype machine's been going on this game for 3-4 years, so it's had plenty of time to build up demand).


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 8, 2011)

So I decided it would be good that I start up the whole 'update' thing like I did in the WoW Cataclysm thread before that game came out.  Just to keep us all in the game and up to date  Hope that's fine with everyone.

*NEWS UPDATE: Consular & Comic-Con
*
_There is power in wisdom, study, and diplomacy. The Jedi Consular wields that power with an even hand. Consulars study the mysteries of the Force. They use their knowledge to bring peace, but when words fail, their understanding of the Force makes them dangerous foes. Choose your Consular’s path – become the strong, silent hand of the Jedi Council as a Shadow, or immerse yourself in the mysteries of the Force as a Sage, healing and empowering your allies.

Learn more details about the Jedi Consular:

Meet Qyzen Fess, a mighty Trandoshan hunter who joins the Consular’s cause
Find out more about the mystical Mirialan, wise Force-sensitives who often become Jedi Consulars
Take a tour of the Jedi Starship, the Corellian Defender-Class Light Corvette; it’s perfect for diplomatic missions, but well-equipped for combat if negotiations go sour.
*Don’t miss the new Jedi Consular class video!*_

_For those of you who weren’t able to join us in San Diego, we’ve put together a highlights video to share the San Diego Comic-Con experience with everyone. BioWare and LucasArts thank each and every one of you for your continuing support and excitement for Star Wars: The Old Republic!_


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 9, 2011)

Never played an MMO before, but the more I see about this the more interested I get.

Will probably give it a try when it comes out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just want to say, this game is fun, I don't think I can say too much more. But I'm probably for sure getting it now.


----------



## Hotobu (Aug 10, 2011)

"Probably for sure" now _there's_ commitment. 

Seriously though I really hope the collector's edition value skyrockets.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> "Probably for sure" now _there's_ commitment.
> 
> Seriously though I really hope the collector's edition value skyrockets.



I've played almost every MMO out there, and I know that early game doesn't mean great end game. And $140 is the most expensive CE I have ever contemplated, either way, thats my option, don't be offended by it. That option on getting it has been much upgraded, I was about 50/50 last week still, so being 90/10 says a lot. And I'm not some huge SW fanboy who feels I must be committed to the franchise, so don't expect me to leap down a hole and follow them to my death (seems thats what you expect of people in this thread?), I will buy it if it's good.


----------



## lemode (Aug 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just want to say, this game is fun, I don't think I can say too much more. But I'm probably for sure getting it now.



i told you you'd be into it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

lemode said:


> i told you you'd be into it!



Yeah, opinions have changed since I got some seat time, and it keeps getting better. Though what I just played has been a bit disappointing, I been checking Steam to see if you wereo n so we could BS some.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 15, 2011)

*QUICK UPDATE*

SWTOR will be coming to GamesCom which is Aug 18th-21st.
They should be doing some revealing right away on Thursday


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've heard they will be showing some raid content, very interested to see that since I do love teh PvE.


----------



## lemode (Aug 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've heard they will be showing some raid content, very interested to see that since I do love teh PvE.



http://youtu.be/zG8Qf_1IP7w eternity vault play through.

hope they show more endgame PvP and not just alderaan


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

lemode said:


> hope they show more endgame PvP and not just alderaan



All I think of is lines of jokes whenever I hear Alderaan.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 16, 2011)

*Here is the first ever gameplay footage of the Eternity Vault Operation from today at GamesCom! I just finished putting this video together for my channel. Good stuff Bioware was showing today! View the video here and Enjoy.*

And yes... I know I am late but had to do it for the gaming channel


----------



## lemode (Aug 18, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> *Here is the first ever gameplay footage of the Eternity Vault Operation from today at GamesCom! I just finished putting this video together for my channel. Good stuff Bioware was showing today! View the video here and Enjoy.*
> 
> And yes... I know I am late but had to do it for the gaming channel



and now that it's gone public...3rd PvP zone Huttball...i've played it in beta a lot and i F'n love it.

http://darthhater.com/2011/08/17/gc-2011-day-zero-coverage/page/2


----------



## lemode (Aug 20, 2011)

lemode said:


> and now that it's gone public...3rd PvP zone Huttball...i've played it in beta a lot and i F'n love it.
> 
> http://darthhater.com/2011/08/17/gc-2011-day-zero-coverage/page/2



Here's some PvP footage from Gamescom 2011 of Huttball...

Might not be everybodys cup-o-PvP tea but it's certainly fun and you will see a few funny things that certain classes can do. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=543lyjmr7yM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 20, 2011)

hows the end game content on this?


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 28, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> hows the end game content on this?



*Friday Update...!* Eternity Vault Operation!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will be rolling Bounty Hunter, and this will be the armor I wear


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just pre-orderd a basic edition for my better half and a CE for me today. Hers is fully paid off, mine will charge when it ships (Gamestop store had been sold out of them as well as Origin and other places) from Gamestop Online Store.


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 18, 2011)

Joined a group called Dark Horizon, planning on playing on a PVP Server, with PVE progression in mind as well as pvp.   If your looking for a group that's preparing for release.  Check it out;

http://www.darkhorizon.obsessivegamers.com


----------



## lemode (Sep 18, 2011)

I’m rolling Republic with a group of people I have played MMOs with in the past. We’ve got 27 good PvPers (36 all around good gamers) planning to play with us @ launch.

We’re going to be on a PvP server regardless and only a core group of 8 (with 8 of the PvPers who want to PvE joining them @ endgame for operations) will really be PvEing hardcore with the PvPers spending most of their time PvPing (duh).

I would post the link to our site but I am not looking to mass recruit. We want to be a tight nit group. 

Hope this game isn’t pushed too far back if it doesn’t meet it’s 2011 release.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 25, 2011)

*RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED*





Sorry I am a day late on this butttt.... We finally have a date!


----------



## reverze (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Old-Republic-Pc/dp/B001CWXAP2/

pre order is up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

reverze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Old-Republic-Pc/dp/B001CWXAP2/
> 
> pre order is up



It has been  The CE was sold out last week on Amazon and most other places.


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2011)

I need this game on release. Seriously, I need it. Also this is the final push to upgrade the GPU.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

*Whoa!*


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> *Whoa!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111004/Untitled903.jpg



indeed i just got one too and i signed up the first day the site was up


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, that was frustrating.  I remember how damn hard it was just to register for the testing.  Their servers were just pounded, IE wouldn't work well with it, and you just had to spam F5.  

Now the trouble is it's been so long I have no idea what my password was, and the forgotten password link doesn't work!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope to see you there! It'll be my 3rd time testing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

New trailer up for those who haven't got to enjoy the gameplay yet.

http://www.swtor.com/media/trailers/choose-your-side-jedi-knight-vs-bounty-hunter


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 7, 2011)

Please add me to the clubhouse as well! First game I've ever pre-ordered for a Collector's Edition.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2011)

I want an invite toooooooo!!! 

It's probably just for you americans though. Bastards.


----------



## human_error (Oct 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New trailer up for those who haven't got to enjoy the gameplay yet.
> 
> http://www.swtor.com/media/trailers/choose-your-side-jedi-knight-vs-bounty-hunter



For those who want to view the new trailer in HD the official youtube version is here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/swtheoldrepublic#p/u/0/FT4cLHU3Yd0

As for testing I'd love to get testing - I played the game at eurogamer and managed to break the quests for smuggler in a way which meant the developer stood behind me couldn't fix it - I had to make a new character  Still, in the 20mins I had it was really fun, and not under NDA so I can talk about it


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 22, 2011)

Star Wars: The Old Republic Collector's Edition


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

New trailer









Ending looks epic, must be a battleground or something, looks like a massive scale


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

Star Wars: The Old Republic Collector's Edition with early access code is back in stock at Walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Star-Wars...ner=FKSJxY2VJAk&sourceid=13461184840239782633


----------



## newconroer (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't take it anyone has put aside their Beta playing for a while and wouldn't mind parting/trading or sharing?

I did the noble thing a few months ago and gave mine up since I was too busy.
Now I wish I hadn't ;/


----------



## lemode (Dec 4, 2011)

did anyone test the game last weekend (or this weekend for that matter)?

i got back in and hardly slept. i'm screwed when the game is released...they made 2 classes i did not enjoy 6 months ago enjoyable. goodbye social life!


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 4, 2011)

i did last weekend, was my second test. looking forward to early access
workin 40-56 hours a week with school ontop doesnt leave much time to play though


----------



## Eternalchaos (Dec 4, 2011)

lemode said:


> did anyone test the game last weekend (or this weekend for that matter)?
> 
> i got back in and hardly slept. i'm screwed when the game is released...they made 2 classes i did not enjoy 6 months ago enjoyable. goodbye social life!



I played in last weekends and I'm in this weekends test. One thing I have notice is that from last weekend to this one is they have fixed a lot of bugs (apart from the warzone bugs)


----------



## bokou (Dec 5, 2011)

added a person or two to the list that requested it, kind of been slacking in updating the content in this thread but it seems there's a few people quick to keep new videos etc posted.

Also, since the NDA was lifted we should start seeing a good bit more info from Beta testers over the next 15 days until release.


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm definitely going to be playing, preordered and got to play in the general beta.

Here's me putting on a light show for the nexus cantina at the end of beta last night
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/NexusCantinaDromundKaas1048PM.png

My guild website.
http://dfr.guildnow.com/home

I'll be there, sign me up.


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll be rolling a JC-Sage, heal spec'd as much as I can for the end-game fun...

I'll be using Sinzia for the character name, and I'll post with what server I'm on when early access starts for me!


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont have a full understanding of the long term benefits for some of the specs yet. i did notice in the last beta weekend that they added a feature for reseting your spec points - that is awesome. but i think i will wait for a little bit to see waht strategies emergy before i invest in a rest once i start playing.

that being said, i must say that i think i might roll a sith inquis or jedi sage for heals, just as Sinzia said. i did notice quite a lack of healers in both betas. it seemed to me this last weekend that survivability was signifcantly lower for soloing then when i played in an earlier beta.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

You can add me to the list op. I just got in today and does anyone know if it supports crossfire ?


----------



## bokou (Dec 17, 2011)

added you, catnipkiller


----------



## xenocide (Dec 18, 2011)

I cracked and bought the game, got to level 14 in a little over 10 hours.  So far I'm not regretting my decision at all.  Playing a Female Cyborg Imperial Agent (Operative) on the Empire side on the US East server Terentatak (I think that's how it's spelled lol).


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 18, 2011)

Sinzia, JC Sage.
Dreshade Cantina... US east coast server.

=D


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 19, 2011)

this is my pc in game only lvl 17 atm lol


----------



## xenocide (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea, the game definitely could run better, but it's definitely playable.  I rest around 60-100 fps with everything but Bloom on and set to High.  I can max WoW out and run with 50-80 fps, and It looks quite a bit smoother :/


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a little feedback

I'm in, level 31 Juggernaut on Helm of Graush.  So far, I've found for pvp the warzones are difficult, especially against the beta guilds but we're going to get there.

Juggernaut takes a while to warm up, takes some levels before you get good.  Already level 50 players, I'd love to have that much time but level 31 before the game officially launches is a pretty  good pace.  

The server I'm on seems to have a better balance than the others.  I knew the dark side would be more popular but not to the extent it appears.  I know in Star Wars Galaxies, most servers were skewed to the rebellion so I assumed light side would appeal but I guess with no skywalker and a younger crowd, the dark side seems to be the preference.  Obviously as people play through their classes it may even out once they get around to rolling republic characters.

If you want credits, slicing is the way to go at first, already doing level 6 lockboxes and it makes everything affordable.  I'd recommend it to start to help supplement your other crafting professions and future characters.  Once you get 3 companions you can really start cranking the crafting portion.  I was actually tempted to buy a laptop for work to run crafting missions as they take about an hour to complete.  I don't think credits will be needed near as much at end game.

Even on a pvp server the open world pvp encounters are few and far between.  I've only had chance to kill 3 people outside warzones, ganked once as well.  If you're dark side on my server, don't hesitate to give a holler if you want to pvp, character name Temper.


----------



## human_error (Dec 20, 2011)

Since the servers are currently down I thought I'd pop in here. 

My main is a Jedi Knight Guardian on Frostclaw (EU) and I'm currently level 41. Going to be going for 50 over the next 48 hours, as it's really nice playing on planets where there is no-one else (not competing for kills and objects makes the game really cool). I must say that playing on Hoth and seeing there is no-one else on the planet at the same time as you makes it feel really remote.

Loving the storyline, especially Act 2 which when I heard what I was going to do I thought "really? I'm going to actually do this?" (in tags below)

The spoiler below IS a spoiler for Jedi Knights, so only read if you don't care about spoilers


Spoiler



Going to kill or turn the emperor was pretty epic to be honest. Not going to say what happens when you attack him, but I really enjoyed it.



Had a moment where I actually cared about an NPC I had only just met (again it is a minor spoiler as part of a side-quest, so nothing major)


Spoiler



On hoth you find pirates control a geothermal power plant, and the empire is going to capture it. As a loyal republic knight I go to blow the plant up, to deny the enemy the use of it. After killing a million billion pirates I plant the explosives and a tiny blue elephant man comes to thank me for rescuing him, and then he sees my explosives and goes really sad because he and hundreds of others spent years building this plant as the core of their new home so they can live on Hoth. I felt really bad for him, so I decided to not blow it up but it was the first time I went "aww I can't blow up your powerplant". I complimented him saying it was "the best powerplant I've visited on Hoth" (it was the _only_ one i'd visited but nevermind). I then killed all the imperials who came to capture it and felt really good for doing teh right thing.

The killer thing is he didn't speak english, but the emotion still came across in the vocals that he did do...



My favourite planet is the prison planet, which I hit at level 40 - this place looks and feels great.

**edit**



catnipkiller said:


> does anyone know if it supports crossfire ?



It runs better with crossfire, and I messed with the crossfire profiles but nothing can make it run well with AA enabled (there is positive scaling but it could be better in all modes, so room for improvement with a new profile). Am hoping a new profile is made for it by ATi so we can play with smooth framerates and AA enabled.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 20, 2011)

Level 18 Sith Inquisitor (Sorcerer) on Nadd's Sarcophagus. I love the game, especially the interaction with NPCs during the quest lines. Yes, it's not as smooth as WoW, but again, WoW's had seven years to get it right.

Leveling isn't too bad. A lot of opportunities to do side quests, and a lot of group quests as well. I tend to skip the group quests for some reason, I guess I prefer the main quest line.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it 8:24am and there is already a queue of 155 people on my EU server Nightmare lands


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 20, 2011)

dam big q lol


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 21, 2011)

Hei guys, just a question to clarify about the billing system. 
So if you buy the game, this will come with a 30 days subscription. OK... So what does it means?? It means I have 30x24h=720h to play before buying a new subscription or it means if I don't play for 2 or 3 weeks because of holiday and stuff I will loose those, so it's wasted money??? What if I only have time to play 2 hours/day max?? Can you please clarify this? Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2011)

Prima.Vera said:


> Hei guys, just a question to clarify about the billing system.
> So if you buy the game, this will come with a 30 days subscription. OK... So what does it means?? It means I have 30x24h=720h to play before buying a new subscription or it means if I don't play for 2 or 3 weeks because of holiday and stuff I will loose those, so it's wasted money??? What if I only have time to play 2 hours/day max?? Can you please clarify this? Thanks



your actua play time does not matter. it's 1 month from when you start playing.

so if you start dec 20, it will end jan 20


----------



## bokou (Dec 21, 2011)

queue times are horrendous. Our guild was automatically assigned to Iron Citadel and there was an hour and a half wait on that server last night... leading me to believe that they assigned all guilds to one of two servers... the only two with queue times of over an hour and 20 minutes. The rest of the servers had a queue of about 10-20 minutes on the "full" servers.

Also, with a queue of an hour and a half it only compounds itself - people know of the queue and don't log out because they don't want to wait in it when they come back. I was 1100th in line with an hour and a half wait. That's an average of 12 players a minute being let in which would lead you to believe 12 spaces are opening up. Only 12 players logging out a minute in a server with such a large population that 1100 are in queue?! That's crazy.

I beta tested for over a year and I'm really excited to see a lot of little things that have been polished up graphics wise. I still see a few tiny bugs that have plagued me since the beginning (seeing your character upon creation for a few seconds paralyzed and not able to move before the opening cinematic kicks in, etc) and a few bugs that weren't in beta (the weird lighting glitch showing green lines shooting across the place any time you get in a city etc).

Other than that it's much nicer and easier to play than the game destroying bugs I'd encounter just two or three months ago.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 21, 2011)

OOh I love Star Wars....so very tempted. Looks at GF with "Puss from Shrek eyes" for  an early chrimbo present


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 21, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> your actua play time does not matter. it's 1 month from when you start playing.
> 
> so if you start dec 20, it will end jan 20



You mean if I play only a couple of hours/week I have just wasted 60$ ??????
Thanks, but no thanks Bioware.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 21, 2011)

Prima.Vera said:


> You mean if I play only a couple of hours/week I have just wasted 60$ ??????
> Thanks, but no thanks Bioware.


first mmo ever?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's how monthly subscriptions for most things work, not just games.  Your television service provider is going to charge you the same amount of money every month regardless of whether you don't watch a single show or if you sit in front of the TV 24/7 for the whole month.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS GAME PAY TO PLAY! I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT IF THERE WASN'T A MONTHLY FEE!


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS GAME PAY TO PLAY! I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT IF THERE WASN'T A MONTHLY FEE!



Probably because EA sank up to $300 million dollars into developing it.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS GAME PAY TO PLAY! I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT IF THERE WASN'T A MONTHLY FEE!


Chill dude, give it a year or so and it'll be free . . . sorta.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 22, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Probably because EA sank up to $300 million dollars into developing it.



They already regained those money by just selling the game, never-mind the future monthly fees...Blizzard made a couple of billions so far, so why not Bioware...


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is anyone currently playing this game? I bought the retail standard version and I cannot get the launcher to run asset updates without failing. Clicking repair puts the launcher into an infinite cycle of download then fail. I'm very disappointed with BW right now. A few google searches will turn up threads on this same problem. Apparently the issue is pretty widespread. BW hasn't made a comment on it yet or an effort to quiet the upset masses. Anyone on this forum have a similar problem and/or find a solution?

It's funny, I think BW may have made an initial comment about this matter... Something along the lines of, "It's your computer's fault."


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 23, 2011)

Prima.Vera said:


> They already regained those money by just selling the game, never-mind the future monthly fees...Blizzard made a couple of billions so far, so why not Bioware...



Bioware and EA are not non-profit corporations.  If you want to play the game, you pay the fee.  That is all.


----------



## xenocide (Dec 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS GAME PAY TO PLAY! I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT IF THERE WASN'T A MONTHLY FEE!



Because it's a high-production MMO, the likes of which nobody has ever seen.  WoW at launch was nowhere near as fancy as SWTOR is.  BioWare spent tons on Voice Acting, writing 8 different stories, and setting up dozens of servers in anticipation of a huge launch.  I read the figure was about $150m in development, and nearly that much in marketing and things such as website, licensing, and customer service.

This was never marketed as KOTOR 3, it was always intended to be an MMO.  I find it ridiculous that people are whining so badly that it is pay-to-play.  Free to play games never have decent features, or run even remotely well.  I would rather pay for SWTOR and get a high quality experience than save some money and hate every second of playing.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 25, 2011)

SW:TOR was always touted as an MMO, and nothing else. Subscription fees are standard, nothing more or less than what was expected. Unless you've never played an MMO before, I don't see how this comes as a surprise for anyone. Swtor.com had information up for months on the game, so if a person didn't know that they had to pay a monthly charge shows a lack of research on that person's part.

As for the game itself, it's much better than WoW in my opinion. The story line is much more in-depth than anything WoW threw my way. I also enjoy the various features such as companions to help you during questing/crafting and the voice acting. This is a game that I'll enjoy for a while.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 25, 2011)

Since the search feature is down on the SWTOR website, anyone else having flickering shadows again with Crossfire?
They got it working on the last beta build before early access, but then something changed and now they're broken again.

However some people tell me they work fine for them, so I don't get it.




Cja123 said:


> Is anyone currently playing this game? I bought the retail standard version and I cannot get the launcher to run asset updates without failing. Clicking repair puts the launcher into an infinite cycle of download then fail. I'm very disappointed with BW right now. A few google searches will turn up threads on this same problem. Apparently the issue is pretty widespread. BW hasn't made a comment on it yet or an effort to quiet the upset masses. Anyone on this forum have a similar problem and/or find a solution?
> 
> It's funny, I think BW may have made an initial comment about this matter... Something along the lines of, "It's your computer's fault."



This issue has been around since early BETA - where you'll download an asset or file and it will fail to install.
The workaround is to take the downloaded files and copy/save them before the launcher attempts to install.

So for example, you're on asset 13, and it's six gigabytes. When it's about 50mb (or something close like that) to go, pause the launcher then close it. Go into your SWTOR folder and there should be one named 'patcher_XtoXX' where X's are numbers, or it may read  'assets_swtor_us_version' etc. Within that folder will be the data that you've already downloaded. Make a copy of the folder and move it elsewhere from SWTOR.
Also, find the files 'assets_swtor_en_us.version' and 'assets_swtor_main.version'
Yours may be slightly different in name, but they should be obvious, and they're in the root SWTOR folder. Make a copy of them as well.

Now reopen the launcher, let it resume and finish the small remaining download and attempt to install.
Should it fail, close the launcher. Go into your SWTOR folder and remove the temporary patching folder AND the assets.version files mentioned above. Then copy/paste back your temporary saved files. Rinse and repeat until the launcher installs properly.

Note that you cannot do this with files that have already been installed (or attempted to) and failed prematurely. You will need to remove the files and start again as per above.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 31, 2011)

Came here to talk the game.. to bad it seems to be trolls against subscriptions.. go get a job if u cant afford $15 a month (3 trips to mcdonalds a month) then u need to grow up a bit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 1, 2012)

Shibdib - Firkrann Crystal 

Sith Juggernaut


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jazzelle -- Vulkar Highway 

What I do...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 4, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Jazzelle -- Vulkar Highway
> 
> What I do...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120102/Sweatshopmngmt.png



lol, im bio so im enjoying my reusable stims and medkits.

U auction house those, or just mass vendor sales?


--


http://www.swtor.com/community/showthread.php?t=119676

^^ Probably my biggest issue with the game. Being an ex wow player I fully understand where he is coming from. The delay from pressing the button to an insta cast spell actually casting is redic right now, I find myself constantly spamming my rotation only to see my guy breakdancing thru the animations yet none of the spells firing. And as he points out this has nothing to do with latency or FPS, this is all an engine problem that plagued alot of other mmo's yet WoW seems to be the only one who has minimized this to make combat a smooth and enjoyable experience.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> They already regained those money by just selling the game, never-mind the future monthly fees...Blizzard made a couple of billions so far, so why not Bioware...



Actually I believe they have only sold around 1.5 million copies, thats 90 million made, so they haven't even made back 1/3 of what it costs them to make the game. Blizzard makes over 150 million a month, and they have been in the business for over half a decade, kind of a unfair comparison you are making here.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 4, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> lol, im bio so im enjoying my reusable stims and medkits.
> 
> U auction house those, or just mass vendor sales?
> 
> ...



I haven't noticed the lag as much, but I get like 27ms.  We've cleared EV on normal 8 man, half way through 16 man(other 8 players are a touch behind gearwise).  And I disassemble everything I craft for mats..


----------



## xenocide (Jan 7, 2012)

I just hit 50 the other day.  The last few planets I have to admit drag on pretty badly >.<


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2012)

This game is boring as sin. I got bored in the BETA! Thats never happened before. Anyone who is mad about the game being sub-based... youre not missing anything


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 13, 2012)

Prime said:


> This game is boring as sin. I got bored in the BETA! Thats never happened before. Anyone who is mad about the game being sub-based... youre not missing anything



The game has no endgame content. And leveling is WAYYYY too fast.

That being said, rated warzones r on the way which will be nice. That alone will provide me and my 3 friends i dragged from wow with entertainment. But who knows when we'll see them.. 

Also endgame pvp gear right now is a joke, its just farmed as theirs no weekly/daily cap on the tokens. That and the OP'ness of sorc/sage and ops/"their counterpart" makes pvp a pain right now. 

All in all, from the PVP side it has alot of potential. But their need to be some changes, most of which will basically be copy and pasting wow (Seasonal gear, hard caps on the number of commendations/tokens, rated warzones and arenas, *CROSS REALM MATCHMAKING* _bolded for importance_)


----------



## newconroer (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate to knock the idea of a clubhouse since they are famous for other reasons, but an MMO is about server and guild. 

I can see this thread dying out as it's not going to be a consolidated and updated source for people seeking information on the game.

Maybe if nothing else people will find objective reasoning to play or not to play the game - though the SWTOR forums should be enough.

Anyways, end game being boring maybe isn't the right word.
You have to consider that - as atypical MMOs go - when you reach the level cap, you aren't 'geared' to raid or do difficult events. There's a process (usually involves a pattern or cycle) that you go through to get some basic end-game equipment and then from there, you have a fighting chance at being successful in raids.

SWTOR offers that. There's several ways and methods to prepare for the raids:
'Daily' quests - results in modifications and accessories
PVP quests - results in equipment/armor/weapons
Hard mode flashpoints(group instances) - results in equipment/armor/weapons and crafting materials


All of which, if you consider is a mixed bag of single play, to four player group to eight player warzone group, means that you'll be spending several weeks( if not longer depending on the size of your guild), trying to upgrade everyone so they can do normal difficulty raids easily, and then take on harder difficulty raids with success.

Most MMOs have some type of raid or two at the end of the game these days, but not all of them give you a handful of options on how to go about preparing for these raids.


Given that the main reason for raiding(in developers') eyes is to acquire items/loot, then they only need to provide enough events where each piece of equipment you need is rewarded. I.e. you have ten equipment slots, then there needs to be ten drops.
Thus they don't need to make an unncessary amount of raid bosses and raid zones. People in general don't care about the fun or the mechanics, they just want loot.
Now combine that with knowledge that these raids still use horrific random loot generators, and you have prescription for what developers consider success.

They keep people playing because of the carrot-stick mentality, and they don't have to put any extra or unncessary effort into doing so.

What developers fail to realize is that people unsubscribe when all they are left to do is log on a few days a week to attend raids that take several hours only to find the loot(assuming they complete the raid [bugs, lag, bad luck etc] isn't even for classes that are in attendance to the raid. 
What people want, is a fair challenge, gauranteed results for their hard work/efforts and then they can turn around and make use of the items they've achieved. They'll be more likely to stick around and play the game, WITH THEIR NEW ITEMS.

Unfortunately, despite all SWTOR's bugs and growing pains, the above mentioned issue is the crux....a large glaring reminder that this game is an average modern template MMO just abusing the Star Wars franchise and in doing so, suffers all the same pit-falls and groan moments you get with these type of games (thanks largely in part to Warcraft's abuse of their successs - why develop for progress when people are complacent?).
So you spend all your time enjoying a nice single player driven levelling experience, then get hit in the face with a truck with the reminder that you just left Warcraft, Aion, Warhammer, Rift etc, only to come full circle right back to it.

I don't suspect that MMO end-games will change in a significant way anytime soon, but they could evolve the genre by making changes such as considerations to the time people haev to spend in order to achieve things that are only being delayed simply because the developers want to take shortcuts.



If you haven't started it yet, and didn't play in BETA, do yourself the favor and stay away from the game.
If you're like us and already raiding nightmare modes, then get ready to unsubscribe for six months afterwards.
If you're halfway through and enjoying it so far, start to ween yourself off it slowly until you really don't care anymore. Then when you hit 50, unsubscribe and move on.



The only reason to play SWTOR is if you love anything and everything SWTOR.

That's the real tagline that they won't admit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 15, 2012)

newconroer said:


> I hate to knock the idea of a clubhouse since they are famous for other reasons, but an MMO is about server and guild.
> 
> ---Insert wall of text---




Ur post is kinda all over the place and a huge wall of text.

But were a clubhouse and not a guild, somewhere to vent some qualms with the game without the trolls at the swtor forums to worry about. I'm going to ask to have the first post switched over to me and get this organized a bit.


And you like many sound like you came over expecting WoW 2.0 which SWTOR is not.. It has alot of WoW elements and will likely add a few more, but its also less then a month released while wow is 4(?) expansions and numerous content patches in. The game has alot of promise, and nearly endless room for expansion thanks to the fact that space is massive. It lacks endgame due too the fact that most players r just now getting 50, anyone before this is not a casual gamer and is the loud minority. That being said, my next post will be version 1.1 details, which include a new OP (Raid), level 50 brackets, and numerous bug fixes.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 15, 2012)

*Game Update 1.1: Rise of the Rakghouls*

*Version 1.1 Release date 1/17/2012*








> we wanted to let you know that we will be performing scheduled maintenance for eight hours on January 17th, 2012 from 2AM CST (12AM PST/3AM EST/8AM GMT/9AM CET) until 10AM CST (8AM PST/11AM EST/4PM GMT/5PM CET)



http://www.swtor.com/gameupdates

*Flashpoint: Kaon Under Siege*

A new Flashpoint introduced with Game Update 1.1, 'Kaon Under Siege' takes players to Kaon, a small world in a resource-rich sector of space known as the Tion Hegemony. A mysterious outbreak of the Rakghoul plague has ravaged the planet's population, and those not lucky enough to be killed by the virus have mutated into twisted monstrosities. In the midst of the chaos a small group of survivors have been able fend off the seemingly endless waves of Rakghouls, but their time is running short. You, along with up to three of your Imperial or Republic allies, will have to travel to Kaon to rescue the survivors and discover the truth behind the release of the plague.

*Operation: Karagga's Palace, part II*

Part II of the Karagga's Palace Operation picks up where the first section ends. After you first confront Karagga and defeat the monsters in his beast pit, you and your allies will battle your way through Karagga's palace before confronting the Hutt himself. You and your allies will have your skills and teamwork tested against Karagga's private army of bounty hunters and Battle Droids, but your efforts will not go unrewarded. Defeating Karagga and his army will reward you with powerful weapons and armor, with even more exceptional rewards for players who conquer this Operation's hard mode.


Patch Notes (Will update, these are the PTR notes)
1.1


Spoiler



Star Wars: The Old Republic - Game Update 1.1



*General*

        Anti-aliasing is now available and can be enabled in the preferences menu.


*Classes and Combat*


General

        Healing caused by crowd control abilities no longer generates threat.
        Tooltips for abilities modified by skill points now display correct damage values.


Guard

            This ability now transfers to a new friendly target without requiring deactivation on the previous target.
            Activating this ability while targeting a guarded or invalid target will still toggle the Guard ability off.
            A distinct visual effect is now present on characters using Guard on another character, and another effect is now present on the guarded character if they leave Guard’s range.

Taunt

            A new visual effect has been added to the user and the target of the Taunt ability for the duration of its effect.


Jedi Consular

        Project: This ability no longer shakes the screen of onlookers.


Shadow

            Battle Readiness: Now allows Combat Technique to trigger once every 3 seconds.
            Combat Technique: Healing received through Combat Technique has been increased, scales properly at higher levels, and can only be triggered once every 4.5 seconds.
            Slow Time: This ability’s damage has been increased by 15% and it now slows the movement speed of all affected targets.


Jedi Knight

        Force Leap: This ability no longer functions on Portable Holo Dancers.



Sith Inquisitor


Assassin

            Dark Charge: Healing received through Dark Charge has been increased, scales properly at higher levels, and can only be triggered once every 4.5 seconds.
            Overcharge Saber: Now allows Dark Charge to trigger once every 3 seconds.
            Wither: Damage has been increased by 15% and it now slows the movement speed of all affected targets.


 Sith Warrior

        Intercede: This ability no longer functions on Portable Holo Dancers.
        Shatter: this ability’s tooltip now correctly reflects its damage; damage from this ability has not been adjusted.



 Imperial Agent


Bug Fixes

            Corrected an issue where activating cover, using Explosive Probe, and then using Snipe could cause Snipe to be interrupted.


Bounty Hunter


 General

            Incendiary Missile: This ability is no longer misclassified as an Area of Effect ability.


*Companion Characters*



General

        C2-N2 and 2V-R8 no longer vocalize crafting commentary during combat.
        The Carbonized Stream companion ability no longer breaks prematurely.


Companions


 Kira Carsen

            Fixed an issue that caused players to be unable to progress in Kira’s affection conversations. Players previously affected by this issue can now speak to Kira and progress normally.


 Bug Fixes

        Companions will now sell trash items when requested, regardless of group size.
        Companion healing abilities no longer apply a permanent green effect on the character.
        Fixed an issue that caused Companion Characters to sometimes have the incorrect appearance in cinematics.


*Crew Skills*


Bug Fixes

        Corrected an issue that prevented recently completed Crew Skill missions from showing up in the next list of available missions.
        Fixed a bug that could cause Crew Skills a character didn’t have to appear in the Crew Skills window.
        Players can no longer loot harvesting nodes they do not have the appropriate Crew Skill for after a group member harvests (but does not loot) a node.


*Flashpoints and Operations*



General

        A new level 50 Flashpoint, Kaon Under Siege, is now available for play in Normal and Hard Modes!
        The Gav Daragon and the Ziost Shadow have been expanded to accommodate the Kaon Under Siege gateway.
        The difficulty of some non-boss enemies in Flashpoints has been adjusted.
        Enemies now drop credits more frequently in Flashpoints.


* Flashpoints*


Cademimu

            General Ortol’s rocket fire damage no longer occurs when the rocket is not active.


The Black Talon

            Some enemies in this Flashpoint are no longer invisible.


The Foundry

            Corrected an issue that could cause the final boss to become stuck at 10% health.


The Battle of Ilum

            Krel Thak’s Allied Weequay Pirates have had their toughness reduced in Hard Mode.


The False Emperor

            The Sith Entity’s affliction ability now properly deals damage in Hard Mode.
            HK-47 now has the correct amount of health in Normal Mode.


* Operations*


Eternity Vault

            Players are now able to successfully loot the chest after defeating the Infernal Council.
            Perimeter Defense Cannons have been re-tuned and have improved targeting behaviors.
            Soa’s Mind Trap and Force Throw abilities no longer target the same player multiple times; they now target every player in the group once.
            Ball lightning enemies summoned by Soa deal damage in a smaller radius.
            The Annihilation Droid’s rocket burst attack no longer deals double damage in 16-player Operations.
            Soa now summons fewer ball lightning enemies during the final round in 16-player Operations.


Karagga’s Palace

            Four new bosses can now be battled by players in Karagga’s Palace!
            Players no longer get stuck attempting to exit the Karagga’s Palace phase.


*Bug Fixes*


Flashpoints

            Corrected an issue that prevented some enemy NPCs from spawning in Flashpoints.
            The correct error message now displays when a player attempts to enter a different Flashpoint than the rest of the group.
            Flashpoint gateways no longer display as orange in incorrect circumstances.
            Fixed an issue that prevented Flashpoint difficulty from being set properly.
            Fixed an issue that caused mapnotes directing players to some Flashpoints to not appear correctly.
            Corrected map issues that made locating mission objectives on the Gav Daragon difficult.
            Fixed an issue preventing some players from opening a chest after a boss fight if the group was previously defeated by the boss.


*Items*


General

        An Item Modification Table has been added to the Supplies areas of the Republic and Imperial Fleets.


PvP

        Battlemaster Gear Tokens have been converted into Battlemaster Commendations, which can be used to purchase any Battlemaster gear. This allows players to purchase any piece of gear instead of requiring them to purchase the piece indicated by the token.
        Battlemaster Bags now contain Battlemaster Commendations instead of Battlemaster Gear Tokens. They still also contain Champion Commendations.


*Missions and NPCs*


General

        All Bonus Series missions and their required missions can now be abandoned.
        Certain Wampas on Hoth that were preying on lower-level characters have had their level reduced.


Missions


        Imperial

            Pressure Points: The Lerantha Lurker no longer engages players in combat before completing its spawn sequence.
            Geroya be Haran: Objectives related to this mission now glow when selected.
            In Cold Blood: Enemies that use Armor Piercing Cell during this mission no longer each stack a debuff on the player.
            Shadow Spawn: The Sith Spawn no longer knocks players down for longer than intended.
            Thuggish Behavior: Corrected an issue that could cause the player to remain stuck in combat during this mission. The required kills to complete this mission have been reduced.


        Republic

            Climbing the Ladder: A conversation related to this mission no longer ends prematurely.
            Droid Clean Up: Corrected an issue that caused the bonus mission to persist in the player’s mission log.
            The Summit: The difficulty of the encounter with Sidone has been reduced.
            Vivicar Awaits: Lowered the amount of enemies that attack the player during the step “Find a Way Past the Force Field.”


 NPCs



Bug Fixes

            Jilcoln Cadera’s abilities now correctly take into account whether a player is immune from knockbacks.
            The “Primal Destroyer” World Boss on Belsavis is now “Overwhelming” as intended.
            The World Boss “The First” on Dromund Kaas no longer inhibits Bounty Hunter’s Rapid Shots, and Imperial Agents will no longer be knocked out of cover during combat with it.

*PvP*


General

        The shuttle room in Dorn Base Command Center on Hoth is no longer considered contested territory.
        Ka on Voss is now a PvP Sanctuary.


Warzones

        Level 50 players now participate in their own Warzone bracket and will not be matched with lower-level players.


 Ilum

        The daily and weekly mission objectives in Ilum now require defeating enemy players and/or collecting armaments from the center objective.
        Players now gain increased Valor from player kills in Ilum.
        Players now gain increased bonus Valor for kills based on the number of objectives controlled by their faction.
        Increased bonus Valor is now granted for player kills when defending an objective your faction owns.
        A notification is now displayed when a player gains Valor.
        Three new respawn points have been added for each faction.
        Companions are now restricted from the PvP objective area on Ilum.
        Notifications are now displayed when enemy players are close to an objective.


Bug Fixes


General

            The scoreboard value for “Highest Protection Per Single Life” now functions correctly.
            Players who have left a Warzone can no longer receive an MVP vote from teammates.
            Your PvP status will now be toggled automatically upon leaving a PvP region.
            Additional feedback is now provided when a player attempts to toggle their PvP flag.
            The Bolster tooltip now more accurately represents the buff’s effects.


Huttball

            Corrected a rare issue that could cause the Frogdogs to be declared the winner in a 0-0 match even if the Rotworms held the ball last.


Ilum

            Mountable turrets in Ilum no longer deal damage to targets behind them or outside their range.
            Turrets no longer immediately dismount the player after use.


*UI*


Maps

        Fixed a bug that prevented the minimap title from displaying when loading into the game or refreshing the UI.
        Corrected an issue that caused some mapnotes to disappear from the minimap when other mapnotes were updated.


Items

        Item hyperlinks now display stats for crafted research items properly.
        Item hyperlinks no longer display erroneous additional information relating to schematics when examined.
        Attempting to place a non-mission item into the mission inventory now displays an error message.
        Dragging equipment onto the character paper doll no longer prompts an item deletion notice. Items dragged to the paper doll are now equipped if possible.
        Item set bonuses now appear on the tooltip when viewing an item on a vendor.
        Items that can be modified now display with the correct loot color in the loot roll window.
        Comparative tooltips now correctly display stat differences when mousing over items in the Crew Skills window.


Bug Fixes

        Fixed the tooltip display for ability cooldowns over one hour in length.
        The interface for splitting stacks of items now displays correctly.
        Servers that are online now always display on top of servers that are offline in the Server Select screen.
        Corrected a typographical error in the “Additional Commands” context menu option.
        Players nearby a player who achieves a new Legacy level no longer receive the Legacy level-up notification.
        Legacy name display preferences now persist when travelling between planets.
        A new confirmation dialogue now appears when submitting spam reports in game.
        Sorting now works correctly in the Guilds tab.



*Miscellaneous Bug Fixes*

        The owner of a holocall conversation is no longer shown in the last frame of the cinematic.
        The spacebar button is now recognized when a player presses it to progress after a loading screen even if the spacebar button has been re-bound.
        Additional issues that could impact performance on Taris have been addressed.
        Vanity pets can no longer be considered targets for any abilities.
        Corrected an issue that could cause some preferences to reset to defaults upon area transitions.
        An Aim Datacron on Ilum is now accessible and no longer repeats its initial cinematic once used.
        A Datacron on Coruscant is no longer blocked by unintentional collision.



1.1a (Fixes to be included with the above patch notes, will likely be released with 1.1)


Spoiler



Star Wars: The Old Republic - Game Update 1.1 Additional Notes


*Classes and Combat*


General

        The cooldown indicator on hotbars no longer causes all ability icons to appear grayed out (unusable). Now, when an ability is on cooldown, it will not be grayed out if its activation conditions (like resource costs or range) are met.
        Using character rotation keys no longer breaks a character out of cover.


Jedi Knight


Guardian

            Enure: This ability’s cooldown has been reduced to 1.5 minutes.
            Force Push: Now finishes the cooldown on Force Leap.

Bug Fixes

            Force Stasis: This ability is now correctly an instant ability when both Stasis Mastery and the 2-piece PvP set bonus are present.
            Plasma Brand: This ability’s tooltip now properly reflects the damage it does. Its damage has not been adjusted.

Sith Warrior


Juggernaut

            Endure Pain: This ability’s cooldown has been reduced to 1.5 minutes.
            Force Push: Now finishes the cooldown on Force Charge.

        Bug Fixes

            Force Choke: This ability is now correctly an instant ability when both Force Grip and the 2-piece PvP set bonus are present.

Smuggler


General

            Flash Grenade now has a 60-second cooldown.

Scoundrel


            Sawbones

                Accomplished Sawbones: The tooltip now reflects the actual healing bonus of 10/20/30%.

            Scrapper

                Underdog: The tooltip for this skill has been re-worded to clearly state which abilities are modified.

           Dirty Fighting (Shared Tree)

                Rough and Tumble: This skill now properly reduces the cooldown of Wounding Shots.


*Companion Characters*


Companions


Ashara Zavros

            Ashara’s Force Blast ability has had its damage increased.
            Ashara now animates correctly when using dual wield attacks.

Jaesa Willsaam

            Fixed a bug that could block marriage dialogue options with this companion.

Bug Fixes

        Companion abilities that have been disabled by the player no longer toggle back on when the companion is re-summoned.
        Corrected an issue that caused the indicator that a companion wants to talk to you to disappear.
        Companions no longer need to be re-summoned after selling trash items if the player mounts a vehicle after dispatching them.
        Traveling from a Contested Area to a Contested Region now causes companions to be unsummoned correctly.


*Crew Skills*


Crafting Skills

    Below, you’ll notice some changes to high-end Biochem and Cybertech crafted items that reduce their output. We understand that these changes may cause concern for Biochemists and Cybertechs, but we’ve made them in order to prevent a situation where any specific crafting skill becomes the objective “best choice” for players challenging endgame content or PvP. We only make this type of change after very careful consideration, and only to ensure a level and fun playing field for all players.


Artifice

            All mod type item modification schematics have been removed from the Artifice trainer. These schematics were invalid, and could not be used if purchased.

 Biochem

            All Energized, Exotech, and Rakata adrenals and stims now require 400 Biochem for use.
            The Exotech Medpac is now named “Exotech Med Unit.” Its overall healing has been reduced and is now in line with similar level medpacs, and it temporarily increases the maximum health of its targets. Use of this item now requires 400 Biochem.
            The amount healed by Rakata Medpacs has been reduced. This item now additionally increases maximum health briefly. Use of this item now requires 400 Biochem.

Cybertech

            Wynz-Tek grenades now require 400 Cybertech for use.
            Wynz-Tek Grenades have had their damage reduced to bring them more in line with grenades of similar level.
            The Wynz-Tek Firestorm grenade’s damage has been reduced to bring it in line with grenades of similar level. It now deals damage every 3 seconds over 12 seconds.


*Flashpoints and Operations*


Flashpoints


Maelstrom Prison

            X-37 Oppressor Droid’s grapple can no longer be resisted, ensuring the fight mechanic behaves as intended.

Colicoid War Game

            This Flashpoint’s mission now correctly leads the players into the Flashpoint.

The Red Reaper

            The Red Reaper mission now updates correctly for the entire group when the mission is obtained on the Imperial or Republic Fleets.

Directive 7

            Bulwark was dealing more damage than intended in Normal Mode. His damage output has been reduced.
            Corrected an issue that caused Interrogator to sometimes spawn far more cyborgs than intended. The fight is now more manageable.
            Corrected an issue that allowed Replicator to become susceptible to crowd control in Hard Mode, making the encounter easier than intended.

The False Emperor

            Tregg no longer immediately initiates his whirlwind attack after leaping to a player target. Players now have more time to react and avoid whirlwind damage.
            Corrected an issue that caused Jindo Krey to randomly target players with his blaster attack. He now focuses those attacks on his primary target, making him “tankable” as intended.
            Players can now acquire special Pulse Grenades outside of Darth Malgus’ throne room. These grenades aid groups lacking knockback abilities in defeating him.

Operations


Eternity Vault

            The Ancient Pylons now reset correctly if not solved within the allotted time.
            Soa’s mind traps unintentionally had 200k health in Nightmare Mode. This amount has been reduced significantly.
            The duration of the Penalty of Destiny effect in the Infernal Council encounter has been increased to 1 minute. Players are unable to assist other players in their fight for the duration of this effect.

Karagga’s Palace

            Reduced the damage of Bonethrasher’s Overhead Smash attack and reduced the distance players are knocked back by his Backhand attack in Hard Mode. This gives players more room to avoid being knocked into the pit.
            Bonethrasher no longer attacks players immediately after they fall into his pit when re-entering after being defeated, allowing players to regroup before engaging.


*Items*


General

        Several tanking relics that had the incorrect stats have been corrected.

PvP

        The PvP item “Heal Consumable” is now named “Warzone Medpac.” Its cooldown has been reduced from 5 minutes to 3 minutes and it now shares the 1.5-minute cooldown with other medpacs. This item can be used effectively over time, but now cannot be stacked beyond what is intended.
        The PvP item “Overcharge Consumable” is now named “Warzone Expertise Adrenal.” Its cooldown has been reduced from 5 minutes to 3 minutes and it now shares a cooldown with other adrenals. It (and other adrenals) no longer stack with the PvP Power-Up that increases Expertise to prevent Expertise values from increasing beyond intended levels.
        Warzone Medpacs and Warzone Expertise Adrenals no longer share a cooldown with each other.
        A new line of high-end PvP relics with appropriate PvP stats have been added to PvP vendors.

Bug Fixes

        Removing a modification from an item and then re-inserting it no longer causes that modification to be lost upon area transitions.
        Battlemaster Bags now correctly contain Battlemaster Commendations.


*Missions and NPCs*


Missions


        Imperial

            A Dangerous Auction: The step “Travel to Hutta” now updates if the player travels there via the Imperial Fleet.
            Death Marks: This mission now advances in the Star Cluster Casino regardless of player decisions regarding Yjal on Balmorra.
            Enclave Raid: This mission no longer becomes blocked if players complete the task “Defeat Tarisian Enclave Masters” before completing “Recover Tarisian Artifacts.”
            Hutt Hospitality: The conversation with Ambassador Rove now takes into account the outcome of a decision regarding Grub.
            The Mandalorian Killer: Kellian Jarro and Thendys Noori now correctly spawn during this mission.
            The Sacred Flame: Blank dialogue options no longer display during this mission’s conversations.

        Republic

            Back Alley: Players now receive credit for defending the point with the turret.
            Lab Work: Choosing the dark side option in this mission no longer causes this mission to stop advancing.
            Prison Breaking: Rist Slayers, Stalkers, Torturers, and Prison Guards now respawn correctly.
            Rescue Operation: This mission now progresses normally if the player is defeated on the step “Use Your Personal Holocom” when fleeing the base.
            Scorched Earth: The mission objective NPC in this mission no longer spawns as friendly and unattackable in some instances.
            Shattering: Mission progression no longer becomes blocked if the player returns to the med center after being defeated in combat.
            The Shadow Fist: Mission progression no longer becomes blocked if the player closes the loot window on the step “Recover the Stealth Field Generator.”
            Thwarting House Thul: Thul Mercenaries, Thul Sharpshooters, and Thul Colonels now respawn properly.

NPCs


Bug Fixes

            Fixed a bug that could cause specific NPCs to appear miniature-sized in conversations.
            Players using the French and German clients can now obtain daily PvE missions.


*PvP*


World PvP


Ilum

            Automated defense turrets have been added to Empire and Republic taxi spawn points.
            Particle Cannons around the Empire and Republic bases now activate more reliably.

The Outlaws’ Den (Tatooine)

            Chests containing Mercenary Commendations are now available again in the Outlaw’s Den.


*Space Combat*


Bug Fixes

        Armor Upgrade 2 now has the correct armor value.


*UI*


General

        Players now receive the appropriate message when they are unable to enter an area because they are in an Operation group.


 Bug Fixes

        Opening the Inventory Panel with the button on the Menu Bar now always correctly displays the reverse engineering button.
        Inviting a new player to a guild no longer causes the member list to display incorrectly.


*Miscellaneous Bug Fixes*

        Corrected an issue with older ATI cards that could cause the game to render as a black screen.
        Falls on the Republic and Imperial Fleets that should lead to death now properly do so. Players who die on the Fleets now respawn at the appropriate med center.
        Corrected an issue that could cause the game to crash during area transitions.
        Fixed a bug that could cause players to fall through the world during or after a conversation or cinematic.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 15, 2012)

*March Update Teaser
*
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/01/12/interview-biowares-james-ohlen-on-swtor/

I know I just made a post on the last page about Tuesdays first big content update, but found this while surfing the web.



> We then have a second update coming in March, and that’s going to be a much bigger update, another flashpoint – part two of Rise of the Rakghouls – and we’re going to have a whole new planet, with a brand new operation and warzone. We’re going to have the second part of the Legacy system, which is the real meat of it. We’re going to have guild banks, PVP ranking systems, and a lot of smaller additions and bug fixes. And we’re already working on the third update. The story’s already written out and being recorded for the fourth, fifth… and I can’t say how many updates we have, but we have a lot. Just to give you an idea of how far we’re planning ahead, we’ve already got voiceover being recorded for content you won’t see for a year or more. We’re really making sure we deliver new content. We also want to make sure that the Star Wars galaxy feels alive, so we’re working on an event system, which we’ll be giving more details about in the new future.



Guild banks, ranked pvp, legacy features are all on the way people! I'm especially intrigued about the event system and what that entails.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 16, 2012)

I am very interested to see what they do with the Legacy System...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 16, 2012)

God i'm loving this game, 19 sith assassin here on infinity gate if anybody cares to join me!!


----------



## newconroer (Jan 16, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ur post is kinda all over the place and a huge wall of text.
> 
> But were a clubhouse and not a guild, somewhere to vent some qualms with the game without the trolls at the swtor forums to worry about. I'm going to ask to have the first post switched over to me and get this organized a bit.
> 
> ...



If this is an actual clubhouse, it's not very active - and largely in part because people already have others to talk to about the game..called their GUILD - which exist in MMOs.

I think you've taken my comment as hostile, which it was not.

My post isn't all over the place with intent, but it does cover several issues - which of course you are suggesting is the reason this thread exists "somewhere to vent some qualms with the game without the trolls at the swtor forums to worry about."

As for Warcraft..no I never played Warcraft to the end of my days like the others. EverQuest>Warcraft  in fact Most MMos >Warcraft   and WoW1 2.0 = Aion

Your defense of the game is futile and stale if I may say so.
We've heard it all before 'the game just launched,' 'it's early days.'
That's fine, we accept that, but when you produce a game that's the SAME in so many aspects as it's predecessors, then how can you also have the same age old mistakes when the game launches? Do they not learn anything from others?
And that's excluding the fact that many STANDARDIZED features are missing entirely..like a guild bank ..I won't carry on the long list of other expected aspects.

The game doesn't have much room to expand for two solid reasons :

A) The content is licensed, much like LOTRO - there's an extremely fine line of allowance with the lore.
B) The single player-esque storylines are very definitive and quite often include irreversable absolutes.
C) People hitting 50 just now are the minority, not the other way around. You can't expect people not to play because developers couldn't prepare working material for them at the end. And mind you we're saying 'WORKING' material, i.e. to be void of bugs that completely stop you from engaging an activity - not even completing it, but simply starting it.

The old trinity of 'raid, roll an alt, or wait three months' is still 100% relevant to this title, and it won't change no matter how long the game goes on - it's the mechanics, it's how it's designed and intended.

Why people defend it is curious. It benefits no one to continously support developers who abuse the generalizations of the MMO market. Equally it benefits no one to never be constructive. Unfortunately the former seems to go unchecked, while the latter is always noticed. You have to look through the flame storm and find the oasis. Apparently MMO developers are too stupid, moronic, under-educated, unconcerned, uninterested or not allowed to make any head-way in MMO development.



I like it, I play it, but I don't live it.
MMo players tend to have that habit and it's more glaring when the game(s) not even worthy to begin with.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 16, 2012)

newconroer said:


> If this is an actual clubhouse, it's not very active - and largely in part because people already have others to talk to about the game..called their GUILD - which exist in MMOs.
> 
> I think you've taken my comment as hostile, which it was not.



If the last one wasnt, this one was getting close.. for the second time, this has never intended to be a guild and never will. I could care less about how big the post count is in the thread, its for users of this forum to discuss the game. If you cant seem to wrap ur head around that then please do not post here, go talk on ur guild forum and whatnot.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 17, 2012)

I like having this thread/clubhouse, because I don't own the game, but am interested in it and want to keep track of how it evolves.  Even if I did own the game, I'd still like this thread, because I'm not the type of person to join a guild right off the bat when I'm still a total n00b and don't know anything.

If you don't like this thread/clubhouse, then just unsubscribe from it and don't look at it anymore.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 17, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> God i'm loving this game, 19 sith assassin here on infinity gate if anybody cares to join me!!



As an aside, Assassins are a little underpowered at the moment, but they will be getting some love in upcomming patches.  My friend also said their story was a little uneventful.  I played as an IA\Operative whom apparently get the best story, and it was really enjoyable.  I did roll an SI alt, but decided to go for Sith Sorcerer since I know a couple people playing Assassin's, and wanted a real ranged class.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2012)

just cancelled my account, had just 1 day left on it anyway.

hit level 50, wasn't impressed with the game. end game sucks. huge pvp grind to get decent gear for pve and then its impossible to find groups to go with (my server ended up being low pop and republic choice didn't help).

i predict free 2 play in 6 months


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 17, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> just cancelled my account, had just 1 day left on it anyway.
> 
> hit level 50, wasn't impressed with the game. end game sucks. huge pvp grind to get decent gear for pve and then its impossible to find groups to go with (my server ended up being low pop and republic choice didn't help).
> 
> i predict free 2 play in 6 months



That's too bad that it didn't really live up to the hype.  I was really stoked about this game 3 years ago.  Thanks for the quick-review W1z.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> just cancelled my account, had just 1 day left on it anyway.
> 
> hit level 50, wasn't impressed with the game. end game sucks. huge pvp grind to get decent gear for pve and then its impossible to find groups to go with (my server ended up being low pop and republic choice didn't help).
> 
> i predict free 2 play in 6 months



PVP is a huge part of being 50, but it's hardly required.  As for low Republic Pop, that is a huge problem on a number of servers.  Apparently BioWare only really play tested with a lot of RP and PVE players, and didn't realize Empire would be so appealing.  I am hoping they start offering transfers from high pop servers to lower pop opposing factions.

I personally love the game.  The PVP is not the same dreary homogenous mess that WoW has become, and it's not the chaotic wtf-ery that Rift was.  It strikes a nice balance.  I will admit that if I open another round of Champion Bags and get stupid tokens in every one, or another set of Champion Bracers (#6!) I might choke someone.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 18, 2012)

i seen ppl play this at my local lan event and i want this game so freakin bad,  its driving me nuts cuz im broke


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> just cancelled my account, had just 1 day left on it anyway.
> 
> hit level 50, wasn't impressed with the game. end game sucks. huge pvp grind to get decent gear for pve and then its impossible to find groups to go with (my server ended up being low pop and republic choice didn't help).
> 
> i predict free 2 play in 6 months



I'll likely cancel after my first 30 and wait for the march patch before I resub. Ranked PVP alone is enough to keep me occupied.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'll likely cancel after my first 30 and wait for the march patch before I resub. Ranked PVP alone is enough to keep me occupied.



I don't understand that mentality.  You are willing to put yourself at a disadvantage and intentionally not support the company, but expect them to continue offering a premium service?  I think with the different quest chains I will play a couple characters to 50 while I wait for the March patch.  I have no problem paying $15 a month for over a hundred hours of gameplay.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 18, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I don't understand that mentality.  You are willing to put yourself at a disadvantage and intentionally not support the company, but expect them to continue offering a premium service?  I think with the different quest chains I will play a couple characters to 50 while I wait for the March patch.  I have no problem paying $15 a month for over a hundred hours of gameplay.



Correct. I'm supporting everyone else by showing another lost sub for bw making them realize the game needs tweaking.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 26, 2012)

The new 12.2 drivers make my 2x5870s bsod. just a warning to ppl running xfire.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2012)

Woo hoo free to play this weekend, i will finally get to try it. what character/class will be a good one to play as?

EDIT - Here is the link by the way http://www.swtor.com/


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I played for a bit this evening and initial impressions are pretty good. I much prefer the storytelling in comparison to Wow, I felt more drawn in straight away. Perhaps it's because of the subject matter.

I have started as a Human Jedi Knight (Boring I know) and I am up to level 6 so far. This free play weekend caps you to 15 so I should hit that by Saturday.

Performance wise I am running it maxed at 1080p however I had weird vsync issues, kept flipping between 59/60 causing a weird stutter so I am using Afterburner Frame Limiter at 60fps which has made that disappear. Transitions between some areas are causing little stutters but then it's on old hard drive and hasn't been defragmented yet since I installed it. Weird frame drops in some areas that don't look too intensive, possibly a shadows thing.

It also seems to heat up my card more than most games? I have an overclocked card which normally never goes past 70c even with Crysis/Metro/Alan Wake. It went up to 77c tonight whilst playing SWTOR and ambients were lower than normal.

Oh wells, I'm enjoying the game and may well commit to the full product depending on the next 9 levels


----------



## bokou (Apr 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> just cancelled my account, had just 1 day left on it anyway.
> 
> hit level 50, wasn't impressed with the game. end game sucks. huge pvp grind to get decent gear for pve and then its impossible to find groups to go with (my server ended up being low pop and republic choice didn't help).
> 
> i predict free 2 play in 6 months



same here - I'm no longer playing unfortunately but run a small gaming news site so I tend to stay up on what's happening in the game. I beta'd for a year and loved it but kind of started to get burned out not being able to play with the rest of my guildmates/friends and when it released it just didn't seem like what I'd built up my expectations to be. It's not a bad game at all, it's really not... I'm just kind of burned out on the MMO front and I think SWTOR didn't quite have what I needed to draw me back in.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 4, 2012)

*My servers dieing*

I played this game for its pvp but thats geting so borring with hutt ball 9/10 matches. The players in this game seems like kids so im going back to rift. the end game pve is a joke i think everyone that had got to lvl 50 knows this. my server use to have alot of good players that quit. My last guild that had 174 members now has 25 active members so its time to move on patch 1.2 is too little too late.

As i have a full battle master set pvp is borring as hell. When you go 55-0 in a match and still lose in hutball theres a problem with the game.


Rift pvp matches take 1-5 mins to que.
swtor pvp matches take 2-20+ mins to que.


----------

